# ATI HD4350 won't install properly?



## somberdusk (May 22, 2009)

Hello there!
I just found this site and due to my problems lately I never hesitated to join up:tongue:
Well, story is: my 2 year old HP Pavilion t3555.se (AMD 64 X2 3800+, 2 gigs (SD)RAM DDr2, SATA 260 etc) has been working fine mostly. The only hazzle I encountered was when changing OS from Xp (pre-installed) to Vista (ready-for). That was fixed though, thanks to the great support from Microsoft Sweden. Cheers!
I'm not some kinda "IT-guru" or sthg like that, but I've always been determined to fix problems on my own - it better rain cats and dogs before I call for help, haha..
Now to the actual problem.
My screen froze while posting a comment on MySpace in the latest version of Firefox. I thought it's just an "ordinary freeze" (happens sometimes, then after a while everything goes back to normal) - still it'd show that my graphics card broke down (supposed to be ATI Radeon X1600 SE 512 mb, but it was actually Griffon 512?!?), my local PC-store told me to use the integrated graphics card on the mother board (I never knew about this) and then recommended me nothing more, just like to see if the PCI-slotted card was the problem or not.

(Gotta mention that my old card was full of dust *blushes* - probably the main reason for its breakdown... now I'll see to it that cleaning is done every once a month or so.)

Well, it was. 
Then I purchased a ATI Radeon HD4350 512 mb (as ATI is supposed to fit AMD, also recommended by HP?) - nothing happened. Then I realized my PSU was below 300 W. Bought and installed a 400W ATX Power Supply, no problem the computer started perfectly.
However (wow, is this a long story or what?!? :sigh: ), as I couldn't uninstall the old graphics driver because when I plug in the broken card I just get a black screen. I mounted the new card and ran the installation-CD, that directed me to a Update site where I installed Vista drivers (I thought it made sense to do so). 
Well, now (finally) to my question: 
In BIOS it says video runs thru PCI, still when only using my new card, screen goes black after the start up screens (when about to enter password etc.)
It seems like as if both the integrated NvidiaGeForce card and my new one co-operates somehow?! Like, the integrated card is needed for some stuff and the new card steps in when necessary (watching movies etc.) - I just don't get it!
Also it looks like I enter safe mode (low resolution desktop) every time I restart my computer.
Well, I know this is darn complicated as I tried to explain as thorough as possible, however if anyone has a clue of what I should do, pleeease do not hesitate to post a reply.
Now I need a glass of water *lol*
All the best,
Johan:wink:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Go into the Bios and DISABLE the Onboard Graphics. Reboot an Uninstall all the previous video drivers. Reboot, download and install the latest drivers for the 4350.
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Your really not suppose to be mixing ati and nvidia hardware and software on the same machine. The drivers clash with each other and make cooperation between them impossible.


----------



## somberdusk (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for your fast replies! 
I think I've made a mistake - I should've bought a Nvidia card and not ATI. In the documentation and also HP stated that it's ATI, but after thinking about it and digging deeper this morning I realized it's in the Device Manager I should've looked and "trusted" before buying a new card. My computer is full of Nvidia stuff, so now I feel a lil silly..
I'll get back to this thread after buying a new card. Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## somberdusk (May 22, 2009)

Well, now I'm back. I decided to get a nVidia GeForce 9300GS 512 mb (from Forsa).
I plugged it in and installed everything necessary (I think?), the fan is spinning but it seems as if there's something else I've gotta do here. The new driver can't be found in the device manager, it's still running the onboard graphics card.
Should I go into BIOS and deactivate the onboard card? 
Any other tips as for this before I proceed?
All advice in this matter are much appreciated!:smile:
Thanks in advance guys!
:wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

boot from the onboard
in the device manager disable the onboard
if the card is listed uninstall it
turn the computer off
install the card
change the video cable from the onboard to the card
reboot into the bios
check to see if you can disable the onboard in there and set it to detect agp or pcie first
save and exit the bios tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes booting
disable a/virus
install your drivers for the card 
reboot the computer

for pcie you need to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## somberdusk (May 22, 2009)

Hmm, after trying to install the new card and in BIOS "Primary video card" it's always set to "PCI-E" - it still won't accept or detect the new hardware!
I finally decided to call HP support and they say my computer is too old ("the graphics card is too new", not to make me sad, haha)..
Can this be so? I bought my comp 2 years ago and it's a great machine for my needs and works fine since I upgraded to VistaHomePremium32 too.
The only thing I want is to have a better graphics card in it than the sucky onboard 6150LE which is far too slow, really..
So, what can I do next?
Is there a website where I can download some kinda "hardware/system detector" to check if my motherboard isn't compatible with the newer stuff etc.?
Neither ATI Radeon HD4350 nor nVidia GeForce 9300GS is recognized by this old friend of mine... :/
Heeellllpp!!


----------



## somberdusk (May 22, 2009)

Now I purchased Driver Detective for 10 bucks, running Reg Cure and AVG-scanning my C:\ to see if there's any problem hiding in the background or sthg like that.
It feels like it's possible to install a brand new card - maybe not, but I am determined to give it more than just one try though.. if my system doesn't recognize a brand new hardware, well then sthg is def wrong or what?! My comp isn't exactly "stoneage" - or?!?
Now, let's play some Halo3 while waiting...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Starting to seem more like you have a motherboard problem with the PCIe x16 slot, seeing as 3 cards will not show video at the bios level which is before windows or any drivers are needed.


----------



## somberdusk (May 22, 2009)

Yes wrench97 seems like my MB slot(s) failed, maybe coz I didnt use a antistaticwristband when I first dragged out the card?! :/ *blush*
Well, i'm still trying to fix this. Somehow.
Plz keep me posted if u think of anything else


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure the card is fully seating in the slot and have a look down inside the slot for any signs of broken, bent or burnt contacts. I doubt static is an issue.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

until you upgrade the psu you will not have enough power for the cards


----------

